# 28 Rsds Is Here!



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

I've been posting under ali for the last month, so although I look like a newbie, I'm not an outbackers.com newbie, just a TT newbie!

Since Dave now has many questions and is a firm OB believer, we realised we needed a proper family name, so BritsOnTour was born!.....plus no-one will mistake him for me!

The 28 is sitting pretty in our driveway, getting very wet, our eyes are stinging, every kid in the neighborhood has been in it (at one point this afternoon, there were 9 littl'uns in there - we live in a very family oriented neighborhood - thankfully no HOA here!).

Currently, the awning is out, Dave is cowering under it to escape the rain making chocks (sp?), as seen on this site, the rain is leaking past the window, over the light, ooooh, I say, I just read about that happening to other people - addicted to Outbackers, mmmm........!

Anyway, after weeks of chatter, new online friendships and wonderful mod discoveries, we actually have the trailer so thought I'd let you know!

Thanks to all for your help and suggestions, see you at a rally soon!

Ali


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi BritsOnTour!









Congratulations! I bet you're mighty happy to see your new Outback finally sitting in the driveway








Hopefully the rain will subside so you can get out and go camping this weekend








Take care and post often,
Dawn


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Excellent! Congratulations. I won't say welcome aboard since you're an old hand already. Enjoy.

SCott


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Hi BritsOnTour!







Congratulations








On your Outback just don't look at go camping







(I know you will in time)
Happy Travels 
Be Save and have fun

Willie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats Britsontour on the 28RSDS









Don


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Congradulations on the new Outback, sure bet you will be having a lot of fun with the new TT.


----------



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

BritsOnTour said:


> I've been posting under ali for the last month, so although I look like a newbie, I'm not an outbackers.com newbie, just a TT newbie!
> 
> Since Dave now has many questions and is a firm OB believer, we realised we needed a proper family name, so BritsOnTour was born!.....plus no-one will mistake him for me!
> 
> ...


Congrats, I am picking up my 26RKS tomorrow at 1:30, don't know how much sleep I will get, today is my Birthday but tomorrow will be like Christmas


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Woohoo!









Too bad about the rain, but a good way to check for any leaks! I did my PDI in the rain.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Congratulations Ali!








Enjoy your new Outback!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

So Glad you finally have that beauty in your driveway!!!! Enjoy playing with it. Then really enjoy using it!!!!

Is rain on PDI day like rain on a wedding day???







I think it is supposed to be good luck. So maybe this means no rain on your maiden voyage!!!!

See you at Otter Lake!!!!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hi Ali!!

Good to see you got the new rig home safely. Congrats!!!!

Did that coupon save you any $$$?? Hope you had a good buying experience at SChaeffers.

We look forward to meeting you all at Otter Lake!!!

Steve


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

happycamper said:


> Did that coupon save you any $$$?? Hope you had a good buying experience at SChaeffers.
> 
> We look forward to meeting you all at Otter Lake!!!
> 
> Steve


Saved us $100, so thank you - as we all know, every little helps! Of course Dave laid out a few $$$$ in their store! All the sales team was missing actually, just the finance guy in and one tech - they were all at the Hershey RV show so Dave said it was pretty quiet.

We're really excited about meeting so many people at the Otter Lake rally and getting going with the mods!

Ali


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrad on the new Outback!!!!

Let the fun begin!!!!

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

YEAH!!! Congrats, Ali (and Dave). Rain is good - yup - just like the wedding day!

btw - I love your new name!!!


----------



## BritsOnTour (Sep 15, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> YEAH!!! Congrats, Ali (and Dave). Rain is good - yup - just like the wedding day!
> 
> btw - I love your new name!!!


Thank you....just need to get touring!

Dave built the chock thingy's for between the wheels and we jumped around a bit inside and the trailer didn't move - he's super proud of them but wonders if they can really be counted as a mod?!

It's certainly getting leak tested at the moment, the rain has barely stopped for the last couple of days - anyone else in the eastern PA area getting pounded?....just got back from sitting watching ds's football game - the 55lb team played during the half time break of the High School game - they certainly looked little compared to those big kids!

Ali


----------

